# Erfahrungen Lowrance HOOK 4 Sonar & GPS mit HDI 83 Heckgeber



## Friedrichshagener (4. April 2016)

Ich möchte meinen Sport/Angelboot habe einen Trainer, ein Echolot gönnen 

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit 

Lowrance HOOK 4 Sonar & GPS mit HDI 83 Heckgeber

ich finde hier leider keine Angabe über den Sendekegel.........soweit ich mich eingelesen habe  muss  er möglichst breit und vorausschauend sein.........

ICh dachte an max 300€

Der Low. Hook klingt spannend weil mit GPS und Seekarten funktion............


----------



## allegoric (4. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Lowrance HOOK 4 Sonar & GPS mit HDI 83 Heckgeber*

Das ist nahezu das gleiche Gerät wie das Lowrance Elite 4 CHIRP. Alles, was man dazu findet, wirste min. beim Hook 4 auch haben. Vielleicht ist dort ein neuer Prozessor drin, aber damit wird es unmerklich schneller. Die anderen Eckdaten sind 1 zu 1 mit dem Elite 4 CHIRP identisch.

Die Seekartenfunktion und GPS lohnt sich nur mit einer entsprechenden Seekarte (aus meiner Sicht) oder der Möglichkeit sich welche zu erstellen. Dann solltest du aber auf min. Hook 5 wechseln, damit du dir wenigstens Karte und Echo zur selben Zeit anzeigen lassen kann. Auf dem Elite 4 sieht man nichts. Kannst mir glauben, ich hatte beide Echolote.


----------



## fischbär (4. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Lowrance HOOK 4 Sonar & GPS mit HDI 83 Heckgeber*

Ich hab das Ding und bin sehr zufrieden. Karte habe ich mir aus Open Streetmap und Map Creator selbst erzeugt. Ist perfekt. Natürlich ist der Bildschirm klein! Dafür braucht es auch nur ca. 250 mA Strom.
Schau mal in den Thread "Günstiges Echolot mit GPS". Da sind auch ein paar Daten von dem Gerät. Wenn man will kann man es per Nmea auch an einen PC/Tablet anschließen


----------



## Friedrichshagener (5. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Lowrance HOOK 4 Sonar & GPS mit HDI 83 Heckgeber*

Ich bin nun auf das Humminbird HELIX 5 SONAR GPS  aufmerksam geworden gibt es gerade bei verschiedenen Anbietern für 380 im Angebot!

Sonst immer für 470€ was mir zu teuer gewesen wäre...........

Erfahrungen damit?

+ großes Display
+GPS
+ KArtenlot

Es ist das einfachste der HElix 5 reihe aber für Angler bestimmt mehr als ausrechend!

GPS ist mir sehr wichtig damit ich die Hot Spots auch wieder finden kann............

Wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal, gibt ja auch Echos für 150€


----------



## fischbär (5. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen Lowrance HOOK 4 Sonar & GPS mit HDI 83 Heckgeber*

Die sind natürlich auch gut. Schrott wirst Du bei den großen Herstellern nicht finden. Aber 5 Zoll ist auch nur zwei Finger breit größer als 4 Zoll. Die "richtigen" Geräte gehen überall erst ab 7 oder 9 Zoll los. Schau mal beim besseren Zubehör, wie es da mit der Kompatibilität aussieht.


----------

